# Germany wants to kick extremists out of military faster



## jacksparrow (3 Jun 2020)

> BERLIN -- The German government has agreed on a bill that would speed up the dismissal of soldiers involved in extremism or serious crimes.
> 
> Current military rules mean that soldiers who have served for more than four years can only be kicked out after they have been convicted of a crime or removed as part of a court-led disciplinary procedure. In practice, this can mean soldiers remain in the military for years until they are removed.



https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/germany-kick-extremists-military-faster-71039223


----------

